# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 3 GB



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

Today, NVIDIA released their new GeForce GTX 780, which is based on the GK110 GPU - just like the GTX Titan. The new card not only inherits the fantastic looks of the Titan, but is also very close to it in overall performance. NVIDIA's pricing is certainly not cheap at $649.

*Show full review*


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 23, 2013)

Impressive card and very close to Titan.

Plenty of cards in stock too here in the UK @ I think a reasonable price of £549 Inc VAT.


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 23, 2013)

Where are the times when the next generation GPU would have been 90% more faster than previews one?? (3870->4870->5870; etc)


----------



## FireKillerGR (May 23, 2013)

Great card for a great review 

as always good job Wizzard


----------



## hardcore_gamer (May 23, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Where are the times when the next generation GPU would have been 90% more faster than previews one?? (3870->4870->5870; etc)



..also at the same price.



For that price I'd rather buy a PS4 and some games.


----------



## rodneyhchef (May 23, 2013)

Isn't it 12 of 15?

12x192=2304
13x192=2496
2304/13=177.23


----------



## Frick (May 23, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Where are the times when the next generation GPU would have been 90% more faster than previews one?? (3870->4870->5870; etc)



That has not been the case mroe often than not. I always assumed those generations was an expection.

Anyway I think this is what the Titan would have been, at this price. Then they should have made an Ultra version or something from this and called THAT titan. Waiting for the lower end cards.


----------



## radrok (May 23, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Where are the times when the next generation GPU would have been 90% more faster than previews one?? (3870->4870->5870; etc)



This is not a new lithography bump, this is a refresh.

Has happened before and the gain are very good for a "refresh".


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

rodneyhchef said:


> Isn't it 12 of 15?
> 
> 12x192=2304
> 13x192=2496
> 2304/13=177.23



You are absolutely correct. Fixed


----------



## Frick (May 23, 2013)

hardcore_gamer said:


> ..also at the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> For that price I'd rather buy a PS4 and some games.



Those 670 SLI's aren't fast enough for you?


----------



## Phobia9651 (May 23, 2013)

Why haven't been more points deducted for the high price?
I know that it is a great card, and I know that diminishing returns kicks in at the high end segment.
But it seems that nvidia is pushing the price limit up every generation eventhough the performance gains between generations are getting smaller...


----------



## adulaamin (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for another great review Wiz! These are gonna cost around 30-35k here, too expensive for me but if I had the money I'd buy one.


----------



## Frick (May 23, 2013)

urza26 said:


> Why haven't been more points deducted for the high price?
> I know that it is a great card, and I know that diminishing returns kicks in at the high end segment.



Personally I never ever look at the scores, as they are always high. Instead or 0-100% it's more like 85-95%. The rest of wizzards reviews are very good indeed, but the scoring has always been odd imo.


----------



## BigMack70 (May 23, 2013)

Nice review! Once the price is down where it belongs around ~$500 and BTC mining is no longer worth it on my GPUs, I may pick up a pair of these (or some custom one... I dunno yet).

I am ready to switch over to SLI after a somewhat mediocre experience with Crossfire.


----------



## newconroer (May 23, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> Impressive card and very close to Titan.
> 
> Plenty of cards in stock too here in the UK @ I think a reasonable price of £549 Inc VAT.



I don't agree - because 680s are still high in rotation and cost.
Looks like Nvidia's strategy was to cripple a Titan and then release it to phase out the 690 which is awkwardly perched.

680 is now finally going to be marketed as a mid-high gaming product.

Anyways, £549 is absurd when you can continue to buy two lesser cards and SLI for cheaper.
Fingers crossed that Ebay dealers start dropping their prices soon.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 23, 2013)

newconroer said:


> I don't agree - because 680s are still high in rotation and cost.
> Looks like Nvidia's strategy was to cripple a Titan and then release it to phase out the 690 which is awkwardly perched.
> 
> 680 is now finally going to be marketed as a mid-high gaming product.
> ...



That's because the 680 is a fine card that is perfectly competitive with AMD's high-end, not sure why nV should sell it for less just to appease a few people that think otherwise.

So yeah as I said elsewhere, the 7970 cost £550 at launch too, and you're right, even though that has tanked in price you can pick up a couple of Ti Boosts for less money which would outperform it.

Nice to have options isn't it.


----------



## qubit (May 23, 2013)

It's got just about the same performance as my GTX 590, but with twice the memory. I'll stick with what I've got, especially as I game at 1080p.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 23, 2013)

Good review W1zzard, great card, though a little pricy, but that unfortunately wasn't unexpected 

The card has great potential, and putting under water will allow owners to further OC this puppy as GK110 loves low temps, only the TDP will be the limit.

As for the price, I'm really looking forward to AMD releasing the 8000 series at a more affordable price, ending this madness  that should also bring the price of Titan down 

But if 7990 taught us anything is that AMD is willing to charge a premium also for their cards, oh well, it's going to be a long wait anyways to find out 

P.S.:


> Many people bought the GTX Titan after the outcry on GTX Titan pricing. They are extremely happy with the card. Countless forum reports are testament to that. These same people will now be sad as many fought with their wives/GFs/moms to buy a GTX Titan, because the GTX 780 offers pretty much the same performance at a lower price.



Nice jab to Titan owners  no sadness here though, been thoroughly enjoying these cards for the last few months, and they OC to 1200MHz under water  the fact that more people will be able to enjoy similar performance at a lower price is a good thing for all gamers and enthusiasts, looking forward to people getting the 780 and pushing it to the limit!


----------



## Casecutter (May 23, 2013)

From the price/performance over what a 770 (rebrand of the 680) it much more than I expect and the most startling was they didn't skimp or cut any from the Titan's cooler at a $650 price. Newegg got quite a stock all at $650.  

Though with Titan only say 10% better at 2560x, Titan is finished, gone, kaput... Nvidia will still have it out there, but face it... no longer such the allure.  I’d be distraught if that 6 week ago the card I paid 55% more for what was billed as the "King of Kings" today is only a perhaps 10% ahead!  Other than one or two titles it doesn’t provide any significant game-play differences!  Even more of a indigence is that no one can tell even distinguish if your rig has a 1,000 card, or a card that cost $650!  Didn't Titan offer some neat lighting effects, like GeForce logo and the spiny fan, are even those part of the GTX780? 

Don’t get me wrong it’s good on its own merit for "Enthusiast" market, but there some fanbio’s who are feeling a little more than stretched, and won’t be able stand upright for some months to come.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 23, 2013)

Luckily I could afford Titan without hurting my bank balance.

However i'm not above pride to say that this is exceptionally disingenuous of Nvidia.  

Although the overclocked 780 beats a stock Titan, the same rules hold, an overclocked Titan also beats the overclocked 780.

This card will destroy Titan sales (as it should) and I think Nvidia wont care - they'll all go back to K20 compute cards now.  But even with a healthy wallet this was deceptive of Nvidia.  Very poor show to sell Titan at that price and then release this card with such close performance.  :shadedshu

In terms of cards though, Titan is still 10% ish above the 780 so it is still the fastest single gpu out there.  Guru 3D have their 780 overclock at 1150-1176 which is also where Titans tend to settle.  The bios restrictions on power see to that.  780 buyers beware - the Boost 2.0 algorithm means your overclock will never exceed Titans either.

So am i annoyed at Nvidia?  Of course, absolutely, I don't mind admitting that.  Do i like my Titan any less?  Of course not.  My Bugatti still outruns your Ferrari. 

Will i go red team next?  Probably.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 23, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> From the price/performance over what a 770 (rebrand of the 680) it much more than I expect and the most startling was they didn't skimp or cut any from the Titan's cooler at a $650 price. Newegg got quite a stock all at $650.
> 
> Though with Titan only say 10% better at 2560x, Titan is finished, gone, kaput... Nvidia will still have it out there, but face it... no longer such the allure.  I’d be distraught if that 6 week ago the card I paid 55% more for what was billed as the "King of Kings" today is only a perhaps 10% ahead!  Other than one or two titles it doesn’t provide any significant game-play differences!  Even more of a indigence is that no one can tell even distinguish if your rig has a 1,000 card, or a card that cost $650!  Didn't Titan offer some neat lighting effects, like GeForce logo and the spiny fan, are even those part of the GTX780?
> 
> Don’t get me wrong it’s good on its own merit for "Enthusiast" market, but there some fanbio’s who are feeling a little more than stretched, and won’t be able stand upright for some months to come.



Yes, gotta admit it, going forward there's no point in purchasing Titan, it had a great but short run 

The card is faster yes, and OCs more but the price difference don't make it worth it, its saving grace will probably be its compute performance, as the 780 is crippled by Nvidia before leaving the factory.

I hope Titan Ultra is released, and vanilla Titan becomes cheaper, and I wonder if 780 could be modded to work in SLI with current Titan cards?



the54thvoid said:


> So am i annoyed at Nvidia?  Of course, absolutely, I don't mind admitting that.  Do i like my Titan any less?  Of course not.  My Bugatti still outruns your Ferrari.



LMAO! That's the spirit mate!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 23, 2013)

oh no. upgrade bug has struck! gtx780 shall be mine in a few weeks.


----------



## newconroer (May 23, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> That's because the 680 is a fine card that is perfectly competitive with AMD's high-end, not sure why nV should sell it for less just to appease a few people that think otherwise.
> 
> So yeah as I said elsewhere, the 7970 cost £550 at launch too, and you're right, even though that has tanked in price you can pick up a couple of Ti Boosts for less money which would outperform it.
> 
> Nice to have options isn't it.



Problem being that the 6 series cards have held their value very well, especially the 680s - and this is primarily due to the perception that they would be the top end single solution cards for a considerable amount of time, until a new generation product would trump it.

Instead, we ended up with a new card that introduces a new performance bracket altogether.
Thus the 6 series card's prices won't be appropriately affected.

The only saving grace is that 660/670 prices are not extortionate to begin with.


----------



## d1nky (May 23, 2013)

^^^ I wonder what they will do with the next 'flagship' card and next line-up.

id be very annoyed if I sli'd titans. id probably be inclined to refund and get more 780s lol 

but if you got it flaunt it, and titan owners just make sure your benches are BETTER!


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 23, 2013)

newconroer said:


> Problem being that the 6 series cards have held their value very well, especially the 680s - and this is primarily due to the perception that they would be the top end single solution cards for a considerable amount of time, until a new generation product would trump it.
> 
> Instead, we ended up with a new card that introduces a new performance bracket altogether.
> Thus the 6 series card's prices won't be appropriately affected.
> ...



I assume the launch of the 770 next week will force a price reduction, but that does of course remain to be seen.

For the record I certainly didn't think the 680 was/is worth the 20% price premium over the 670 when offering at most 10%, and in most cases barely 2-3% more. Which is precisely why I opted for a 670.

The flip side too is I'm very happy my 670 is holding it's value, I gotta admit I'm tempted to offload it now and put the cash towards a 780.


----------



## Ikaruga (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the great review. The card looks very tempting tbh.


----------



## radrok (May 23, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Nice jab to Titan owners




To be honest I'd buy Titan again, even if GTX 780 was launched the same day as Titan.

Why? I can use more than 3GB VRAM and I can definitely use that % more in performance.

Still this is a stab to who purchased Titan *only* to play games with.


----------



## Animalpak (May 23, 2013)

as i write, i think MSI and Asus will put their better cooler and overclocked/customized PCB to run this beast as a Titan... And they will result cooler and dead silent... Am i wrong ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2013)

Nice card and great review. Price kills it for me but I guess in the end if you can truly afford this kinda card that price doesn't bother you. Its the broke fools like myself that have an issue with the price. lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 23, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> as i write, i think MSI and Asus will put their better cooler and overclocked/customized PCB to run this beast as a Titan... Am i wrong ?



Id rather just get the reference 780, and throw a water block on it.


----------



## Animalpak (May 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Id rather just get the reference 780, and throw a water block on it.



But then you spend another 150 bills ( average full waterblock prices at release ) to the card...  Well i undestand if you love complete watercooling setup, maximum respect.


----------



## radrok (May 23, 2013)

Can't adjust voltage anyway cause of Green Light AFAIK.

Custom PCBs are useless (unless you plan to hard mod the card) if nVidia doesn't lift that limitation and TBH they won't.

Reference + Waterblock or Reference + good aftermarket cooler is the way to go


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 23, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nice card and great review. Price kills it for me but I guess in the end if you can truly afford this kinda card that price doesn't bother you. Its the broke fools like myself that have an issue with the price. lol



your 670 should be perfectly fine for the games to come.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 23, 2013)

radrok said:


> To be honest I'd buy Titan again, even if GTX 780 was launched the same day as Titan.
> 
> Why? I can use more than 3GB VRAM and I can definitely use that % more in performance.
> 
> Still this is a stab to who purchased Titan *only* to play games with.



Oh, don't get me wrong, I'm more than happy with my purchase, and will probably buy a third Titan eventually, like I said in my post, ppl who use the card for computing purposes are better served by Titan, no doubt about it.

I have no doubt either in my mind that Titan is the better card, it's just that at this price point, and if you're interested in gaming alone, 780 is the wisest choice


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 23, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> your 670 should be perfectly fine for the games to come.



That's what I like to say about my 680...........but then that devil we call the "Upgrade Bug" turns me the other way!


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 23, 2013)

dam u AMD, it's same as 7970 almost everything, just they made better drivers


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 23, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> dam u AMD, it's same as 7970 almost everything, just they made better drivers



Same as the 7970? 

AMD drivers are solid with single card, but multi card is FUBAR. Nvidia has issues with multi card too, but they handle it a bit better.


----------



## Zubasa (May 23, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> dam u AMD, it's same as 7970 almost everything, just they made better drivers


In what way is it the same as a 7970? 
This card has more of just about everything except vram.


----------



## johnspack (May 23, 2013)

Waiting for the used 670/680 offers......


----------



## the54thvoid (May 23, 2013)

I wonder if ASUS are already planning on a GTX 780 Mars?  

Kerching!

Second thought.  If Nvidia allow board partners to modify the GTX 780 PCB, then it is almost inevitable that I will end up buying a Lightning variant if it has unlocked voltage.  But that would piss on my Titan parade...


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2013)

This card is rather tempting... But I'm just not sure if it's worth the hassle (and money) for an 18% increase in performance to what I'm currently using. I think I'll wait until it gets cold out again and I'm forced indoors.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 23, 2013)

I can't stop thinking this should have been the GTX570 of Kepler generation (Titan being the 580). You know, GK110 after GF110. Almost the same die size... Almost twice the performance over previous generation.. Priced at 350$/Euro...


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Id rather just get the reference 780, and throw a water block on it.



Meh, no voltage control renders a water block pretty useless. I really like the reference cooler on it anyways.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 23, 2013)

Great review as usual W1zz! 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Nice card and great review. Price kills it for me but I guess in the end if you can truly afford this kinda card that price doesn't bother you. Its the broke fools like myself that have an issue with the price. lol



I'm not broke, but i am a fool. Still not tempted. 

The price is not "ideal" but not what i thought it would be TBH


----------



## Casecutter (May 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Of course not. My Bugatti still outruns your Ferrari.


No it's more like two guy with impossible to tell apart Bugatti’s sitting in front of a hotel in downtown New York City.  The valet says he's mixed up the identical looking keys. The valet say, "which does it matter they appear indistinguishable to me"?  Then one guy makes a case that he paid $2,250,000 and his has a top speed 253.81 mph! The other snickers saying he paid $1,462,500 and could hit 228.42 mph!  

Given the environment how can they prove who is who’s’...?  The valet just walks away shaking his head!


----------



## etayorius (May 23, 2013)

No points dropped for the high price? Red team this red team that? i find this review somewhat biased.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> Meh, no voltage control renders a water block pretty useless. I really like the reference cooler on it anyways.



Keeps the temps and noise level low though.


----------



## radrok (May 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Keeps the temps and noise level low though.



This chip begins its thermal throttling at 70c so the stock cooler just doesn't cut it for overclocking, even if you can't adjust voltage 

Watercooling is actually worth it!


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

etayorius said:


> No points dropped for the high price? Red team this red team that? i find this review somewhat biased.



already dropped. you go buy one and tell me what's wrong with it, other than the price. and i'll pay the restocking fee if you want to return it


----------



## hardcore_gamer (May 23, 2013)

Frick said:


> Those 670 SLI's aren't fast enough for you?



Not since I went 5760 x 1080.


----------



## Animalpak (May 23, 2013)

radrok said:


> This chip begins its thermal throttling at 70c so the stock cooler just doesn't cut it for overclocking, even if you can't adjust voltage
> 
> Watercooling is actually worth it!



Of course, i would buy a waterblock for this card, no personal fan setting by background software of any kind absolute, no worries about temps, dead silent operation.

Game on, game off just enjoy in every season of the year the 40 degrees temps of your card and the silence... This is basically what you get from a complete watercooling setup.


----------



## Casecutter (May 23, 2013)

Here's a thought... could there still be a version below this?  I mean it still seem there's going to be a gap from what is a GTX770 can bring and this 780.  Could there be another GK110 gelding that they could spring with more aftermarket budget cooler and detuned clocks to sell at $550 and hold the 770's at $like a $475 MSRP?


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (May 23, 2013)

Overall which one better Price/Performance Ratio:

Dual 7870 XT or GTX 780?

cuz in some review I found dual 7870 sligthly faster then GTX 780 or maybe default dual 7870 faster too than GTX 780.

and so far the price in my country for dual 7870 XT/LE about $500.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 23, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Here's a thought... could there still be a version below this?  I mean it still seem there's going to be a gap from what is a GTX770 can bring and this 780.  Could there be another GK110 gelding that they could spring with more aftermarket budget cooler and detuned clocks to sell at $550 and hold the 770's at $like a $475 MSRP?



I don't think so. My take is 770 within 15% of 780 (5% over the 7970HGz) at 450$.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> Meh, no voltage control renders a water block pretty useless. I really like the reference cooler on it anyways.



Card throttles at above 70 degrees.  Mines would drop clocks to 900 ish after some gaming.  Need more noise to keep fans effective.  Under water my card runs 1100+ constant with fans on very low.



Casecutter said:


> No it's more like two guy with impossible to tell apart Bugatti’s sitting in front of a hotel in downtown New York City.  The valet says he's mixed up the identical looking keys. The valet say, "which does it matter they appear indistinguishable to me"?  Then one guy makes a case that he paid $2,250,000 and his has a top speed 253.81 mph! The other snickers saying he paid $1,462,500 and could hit 228.42 mph!
> 
> Given the environment how can they prove who is who’s’...?  The valet just walks away shaking his head!



I'm not really arguing but the point is still, despite how much you pay for the Titan, it's still the fastest single gpu in the world.  And then again, as A couple of guys have said, if you use it for DP compute, there is no competition from 780.

Titan is priced this high because it has to be.  It's an entry level compute card on one hand and a gaming superstar on the other.  The GTX 780 is a gaming superstar alone.  Ironically, the 7970 is also a compute superstar but now a lesser gaming card in comparison.

And one last time, like I've said months before, if you have the money and you want the product, buy it - it's why we have a free market.

Is it too expensive? (GTX Titan) - yes.  Can I afford it - yes.  Was i sick of crossfire glitches - yes.  Did I want single gpu performance as high as possible? - yes - Buy Titan.

Now of course, you'd buy GTX 780.  Titan as a gaming product is now irrelevant.  GTX 780 is the obvious choice.


----------



## Ravenas (May 23, 2013)

I just can't see the justification for this review. 14% gains plus high power consumption for over $200 more. This review can't be taken seriously in my mind.


----------



## radrok (May 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Titan as a gaming product is now irrelevant.



Yes and no, 6GB VRAM is a must when playing with surround.

3GB just isn't enough anymore.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2013)

radrok said:


> Yes and no, 6GB VRAM is a must when playing with surround.
> 
> 3GB just isn't enough anymore.



According to this review the difference is anywhere from 2 to 9 fps in favor of 6gb of Vram... If anyone wants to make a judgement call off of that.


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Is it too expensive? (GTX Titan) - yes. Can I afford it - yes. Was i sick of crossfire glitches - yes. Did I want single gpu performance as high as possible? - yes - Buy Titan.



exactly that course of logic is what makes you a titan customer. and a happy one.


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

radrok said:


> Yes and no, 6GB VRAM is a must when playing with surround.
> 
> 3GB just isn't enough anymore.



show me your data please.

my data (slightly old): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i dont doubt you can find edge cases where you need 6 gb, but then performance from a single titan would be too slow anyway. you can probably create edge cases of the edge cases where this is not the case. i claim these just exist to prove me wrong and serve no other purpose


----------



## radrok (May 23, 2013)

I peaked well over 3,5GB on ugrids 9/11 and texture pack combined Skyrim.

Yes that's not a vanilla game, I get what you are trying to say 

EDIT: Also excuse me W1zzard but what kind of settings were run on that test? AA samples specifically? Thank you.


----------



## xorbe (May 24, 2013)

Why does Titan pull 45% ahead of the 780 on Crysis 3 at high resolution?  Granted, none of those frame rates are usable ...


----------



## Amrael (May 24, 2013)

Ok the card is powerful but too expensive. I agree with many members here that the performance/value ratio is way off. Probably AMD will crush it when they release the 9 series and they will be equally expensive just to keep the competition going. I like this card a lot but sadly I will have to pass, my two GTX 670's can carry me rather well until the next generation to say the least but I also don't like multi monitor setups (although 4k, or super high resolution like 2560x1600 I really like but still havent gotten my new monitor) so I think this card would be wasted on me. I find it too expensive not because it cannot perform, that it has proven in spades but because I find these prices ludicrous and restrictive. I can do what this card can do with maybe 2x660ti's, 2x7870xt's for maybe 100 to 200 dollars less and I don't really care about most super high settings because after a certain point you can barely see the improvements. If you have the money for this and/or Titan then by all means go ahead but in the end the gaming experience wouldn't be affected that much although your bragging rights and benchmarking power would be greatly increased although true gamers don't care a lot about those things but be happy.


----------



## trajan24 (May 24, 2013)

*still quoting Crossfire fps*

Its amazing to me after all the studies showing Crossfire fps numbers are crap because the 
frames don't make it to the screen, you guys are still using 7990 numbers as if they are legit.
They are not.
From Tech Report: By the numbers, the 7990 appears to split with the 7970; one or the other comes out on top, depending. What you don't see in the numbers, though, *is the herky-jerky motion that the 7990 produces, apparently as the result of some kind of CrossFire issue. *We noted this problem with dual 7970s in our Titan review months ago, and AMD hasn't fixed it yet. 
When they do fix it, then the fps numbers will be worth publishing.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 24, 2013)

radrok said:


> This chip begins its thermal throttling at 70c so the stock cooler just doesn't cut it for overclocking, even if you can't adjust voltage
> 
> Watercooling is actually worth it!



80c actually. Which is higher overhead then like the 680 which has a limit of 70c till it starts to throttle.


----------



## Tonduluboy (May 24, 2013)

Just wondering for real usage in REAL WORLD does 70 fps vs 200 fps, is the 200 fps player always win in Game Tournament example WOW?

Seem like Nvidia NEW card getting expensive year by year, however the mainstream of gamers are on the budget section. I wanna buy 690 but due to price diff im settling with 7970 Ghz ed which is 1/3 of the 690 price in my country.


----------



## ViperXTR (May 24, 2013)

so the supposed to be GTX 670 is now released D:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 24, 2013)

radrok said:


> I peaked well over 3,5GB on ugrids 9/11 and texture pack combined Skyrim.
> 
> Yes that's not a vanilla game, I get what you are trying to say
> 
> EDIT: Also excuse me W1zzard but what kind of settings were run on that test? AA samples specifically? Thank you.



That's Skyrim and texture packs are uncompressed. Use the Texture Optimizer to compress them and watch the vram usage drop in nearly half depending on what format you use for compression, and the image quality of the textures will barely change. Itll still look great. 



trajan24 said:


> Its amazing to me after all the studies showing Crossfire fps numbers are crap because the
> frames don't make it to the screen, you guys are still using 7990 numbers as if they are legit.
> They are not.
> From Tech Report: By the numbers, the 7990 appears to split with the 7970; one or the other comes out on top, depending. What you don't see in the numbers, though, *is the herky-jerky motion that the 7990 produces, apparently as the result of some kind of CrossFire issue. *We noted this problem with dual 7970s in our Titan review months ago, and AMD hasn't fixed it yet.
> When they do fix it, then the fps numbers will be worth publishing.



You are really tell possibly the best graphics card reviewer that his results are crap??? He has kind of set the bar in my eyes as to how good reviews should be done.

We all know about crossfire issues, but till AMD releases the magic driver to fix the frame latency issue, what else can a GPU reviewer do???? Take the results we currently have for what they are worth.


----------



## theonedub (May 24, 2013)

Its definitely a good upgrade for those with 5 series cards that sat out the 6 series. It is crap that compute is indeed artificially restricted on the card, but thats where Titan comes in.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 24, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Its definitely a good upgrade for those with 5 series cards that sat out the 6 series. It is crap that compute is indeed artificially restricted on the card, but thats where Titan comes in.



jesus are you putting a 780 in an ITX build?


----------



## theonedub (May 24, 2013)

I have the Node 304, Prodigy, and the Corsair 350D (mATX). I will likely tear down the i7 Prodigy and move into the 350D while switching to the Z77 Extreme 4 M, Kraken X60, and Seasonic X750 PSU. 

The build quality on the Prodigy is too poor for me to keep it any longer. I can throw the card into the APU setup in my Node if anyone is interested in what it looks like shoehorned into a true SFF mITX case.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 24, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I have the Node 304, Prodigy, and the Corsair 350D (mATX). I will likely tear down the i7 Prodigy and move into the 350D while switching to the Z77 Extreme 4 M, Kraken X60, and Seasonic X750 PSU.
> 
> The build quality on the Prodigy is too poor for me to keep it any longer. I can throw the card into the APU setup in my Node if anyone is interested in what it looks like shoehorned into a true SFF mITX case.



Yeah, I want to get that Node 304 for my file server.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yeah, I want to get that Node 304 for my file server.



Me too... I'm just waiting for a miniITX board that has good to excellent onboard sound. Can't use a sound card with a video card in the way.


----------



## Protagonist (May 24, 2013)

Waiting for next architecture, same way i did with my GTX460 is what i will do with the GTX670 and is what i did with the 9800GT.

For GPUs i will be buying new architecture and not refresh whenever i can but things have a funny way of changing at times.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 24, 2013)

Awesome card! Your turn AMD. We need lower prices


----------



## Nirutbs (May 24, 2013)

Good performance but unlucky for my country for the i think it will go so far. (close to titan)


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 24, 2013)

1920x1200 this is 25% faster than a stock 7950 hum i pass on that gen and wait for the next one, still nice "titan redux" card (too bad for the price...  )


----------



## Xaser04 (May 24, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> That's because the 680 is a fine card that is perfectly competitive with AMD's high-end, not sure why nV should sell it for less just to appease a few people that think otherwise.
> 
> So yeah as I said elsewhere, the 7970 cost £550 at launch too, and you're right, even though that has tanked in price you can pick up a couple of Ti Boosts for less money which would outperform it.
> 
> Nice to have options isn't it.



I seem to recall the 7970 costing around £440-480 at launch. I know I paid £412 for mine (not the one I have now). 

http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/33453-amd-radeon-hd-7970-launch-day-pricing-availability/

A few are above £500 there but quite frankly anyone paying £500+ for a reference 7970 at launch was mugged.


----------



## RCoon (May 24, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Card throttles at above 70 degrees.  Mines would drop clocks to 900 ish after some gaming.  Need more noise to keep fans effective.  Under water my card runs 1100+ constant with fans on very low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, is why i sold my 7950's for a 780. My time with dual cards is over, and I just want the best I can get in my price range, which is the 780.


----------



## radrok (May 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> This, is why i sold my 7950's for a 780. My time with dual cards is over, and I just want the best I can get in my price range, which is the 780.



If happiness could be a graphics card, GK110 would be it 

Nice purchase


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 24, 2013)

radrok said:


> If happiness could be a graphics card, GK110 would be it
> 
> Nice purchase



my 780 will be here Tuesday. Can't wait.


----------



## Zubasa (May 24, 2013)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Awesome card! Your turn AMD. We need lower prices


Given the situation AMD is in right now, there is a good chance that they will just join the price hike if their card performs better.


----------



## theonedub (May 24, 2013)

That was fast- guess I have to start building  



Spoiler


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 24, 2013)

theonedub said:


> That was fast- guess I have to start building
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m1dg3t (May 24, 2013)

etayorius said:


> No points dropped for the high price? Red team this red team that? i find this review somewhat biased.



That cookie from the 680 review is taking effect?  



the54thvoid said:


> And one last time, like I've said months before, if you have the money and you want the product, buy it - it's why we have a free market.
> 
> Is it too expensive? (GTX Titan) - yes.  Can I afford it - yes.  Was i sick of crossfire glitches - yes.  Did I want single gpu performance as high as possible? - yes - Buy Titan.



Free market exists to exploit consumers. Business 101. 

Using your analogy:

Is it too expensive? (GTX Titan) - Yes.  Can I afford it - Yes. I could afford multiples if i wanted.  Was i sick of crossfire glitches - Don't need CF/SLi, don't care.  SLi has it's own issues, don't play it off as an ATi/AMD only problem. Did (Do - In my case) I want single gpu performance as high as possible? - Yes 

I like to achieve this without being double fisted in the process. Enter the 7950 



theonedub said:


> The build quality on the Prodigy is too poor for me to keep it any longer. I can throw the card into the APU setup in my Node if anyone is interested in what it looks like shoehorned into a true SFF mITX case.



Aside from the shitty paint and "questionable" feet/handles, how exactly is the build quality "poor"?

I have no issues with the feet/handles on my case other than they have maybe too much flex, and that flex makes it a bit wobbly is all 



radrok said:


> If happiness could be a graphics card, GK110 would be it



    

If you need a GFX card to make you happy, you better reevaluate your life. Or lack thereof


----------



## theonedub (May 24, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Aside from the shitty paint and "questionable" feet/handles, how exactly is the build quality "poor"?
> 
> I have no issues with the feet/handles on my case other than they have maybe too much flex, and that flex makes it a bit wobbly is all



First, the paint and handles are pretty significant aspects of the case, so much so that the failure in either of those regards alone make the case poor enough to pass on. However we can add awful front panel audio jacks and rattling side panels to the build issues the case has. On top of that, there are a couple design faux pas. Prime example- the solid front panel on the Arctic version that pretty much makes the front fan useless. Someone should have addressed that before the case was released. 

Describing the case as 'a bit wobbly' is a severe understatement. Just plugging in or removing a USB thumb drive makes the case sway like it just got hit with a 6.0 quake.

From a far the case is nice and has a unique character, sure. But while some people can look past its deficiencies, I have grown tired of dealing with them (especially when there are much more competent mITX case choices available).


----------



## radrok (May 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> my 780 will be here Tuesday. Can't wait.



I can relate to your wait, I'm always like that when waiting for a shipment 



theonedub said:


> That was fast- guess I have to start building
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post some benchmarks when you can!



m1dg3t said:


> If you need a GFX card to make you happy, you better reevaluate your life. Or lack thereof



I do not need a GFX, I want it, no one said I NEED it.

I don't need many things but I want them anyway. (Taken from Dave  )

Many things make me happy, being able to purchase what I want makes me happy, my job makes me happy... I could go on and on.

Also one thing I know is I don't need you to tell me what to do with my life, this isn't the place and it is not your call.

Last time I checked this was a GTX 780 review thread.


----------



## HammerON (May 24, 2013)

Let's remain civil in this thread and not insult others. Only warning.


----------



## Casecutter (May 24, 2013)

Here a question: Would it be a GTX 780 or GTX 670's in SLI if they're $325 each? 
Pro's/Con's...


----------



## radrok (May 24, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Here a question: Would it be a GTX 780 or GTX 670's in SLI if they're $325 each?
> Pro's/Con's...



A question for you.

Can a single GTX 780 provide enough framerate for what you'll be doing or you absolutely need the raw power of GTX 670 SLI to get playable framerates?

If you can manage good framerates with the GTX 780 then single GPU is better.

For me SLI has to be used when one single, powerful gpu, isn't enough.

While we can get the job done with one strong GPU why bother with SLI/CFX profiles? 

The less variables the more enjoyable will be your experience.


----------



## Amrael (May 24, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Here a question: Would it be a GTX 780 or GTX 670's in SLI if they're $325 each?
> Pro's/Con's...



670's hands down although the EVGA 780 made me think for a while. I've had my 2 670's since October and couldn't be happier. Probably would have them a year longer maybe more. Firts off two 670's scale higher than one 780. The drivers are somewhat mature so you don't get that many hidden huccups and this cards overclock really well. 780, new drivers the bad hasn't even begun, it has some new software but implementation is another thing entirely, the metal unibody looks really well made and stylish (although performance doesn't need style), really powerful when compared to a single card from previous generation (green and red) and dual cards don't count since engineers have got to be sleeping on the job with the plethora of mistakes they make with those. If you could wait a little maybe one 780 down the line when it doesn't cost $650. Sorry it's not a question of quality its a question of economics. Even if I had the money I would wait for the right price because lets be honest, even though it a really advanced piece of technology, its just an overpirced toy just like Ferrari's, Bentleys, Lamborghini's etc...


----------



## the54thvoid (May 24, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> ...single gpu performance as high as possible?...Enter the 7950



It's good we can both laugh at that.


----------



## Amrael (May 24, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> It's good we can both laugh at that.



Have to agree there I haven't avoided any video card as much as those 7950's. In doesn't help that I got an Asus 7970 DCII for $318.00 (its open box but I did a warranty check and it still has warrant until 2015 so I'm golden). Yup these are not bad cards, they are just no very good and prone to be surpassed by supposedly "inferior" cards so yeah


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 26, 2013)

How is 20% more performance over a 7970 worth a £200 - 50% price mark up, fools and there money I guess. And yes I'm well aware that some people have the notion of they can easily afford it so it doesn't matter, that's a personal opinion, the fact the cards are priced as they are is what's questionable. Still, might buy one in 2 years time


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 28, 2013)

Zubasa said:


> Given the situation AMD is in right now, there is a good chance that they will just join the price hike if their card performs better.



I have my hopes up. Good guy AMD never disappoint


----------



## m1dg3t (May 28, 2013)

theonedub said:


> First, the paint and handles are pretty significant aspects of the case, so much so that the failure in either of those regards alone make the case poor enough to pass on. However we can add awful front panel audio jacks and rattling side panels to the build issues the case has. On top of that, there are a couple design faux pas. Prime example- the solid front panel on the Arctic version that pretty much makes the front fan useless. Someone should have addressed that before the case was released.
> 
> Describing the case as 'a bit wobbly' is a severe understatement. Just plugging in or removing a USB thumb drive makes the case sway like it just got hit with a 6.0 quake.
> 
> From a far the case is nice and has a unique character, sure. But while some people can look past its deficiencies, I have grown tired of dealing with them (especially when there are much more competent mITX case choices available).



I see you have mastered the art of FUD. Take all the pot shots you want! 

The paint is only iffy where things attach to it, the rest of the paint is fine. Didn't you get the case after myself? Pretty sure i mentioned these things. I don't use the FP jacks so can't comment there, but i have no issues when using the USBs. My case itself is solid, maybe yours was dropped and is slightly warped causing it to "rattle"? The front panel on the Arctic white isn't completely solid. It has vents. On the side of the bezel. You are over exaggerating the "wobbliness". Mine is under my desk by my feet, have knocked it quite a bit and it just does a lil' dance LoL. Tonnes of reviews & vids to show the case 

For $80 it's hard to beat the Prodigy for an iTX build IMO



radrok said:


> I do not need a GFX, I want it, no one said I NEED it.
> 
> Many things make me happy, being able to purchase what I want makes me happy, my job makes me happy... I could go on and on.
> 
> Also one thing I know is I don't need you to tell me what to do with my life, this isn't the place and it is not your call.



How else is someone supposed to interpret what you posted? English wasn't my first language either, but...

Good for you! 

I'm not telling you what to do, i'm just joining in the conversation. You mad? 



HammerON said:


> Let's remain civil in this thread and not insult others. Only warning.



Did i miss something? Who's being uncivil/insulting? I only see a conversation of differing opinions. 



the54thvoid said:


> It's good we can both laugh at that.



Want to laugh even more? 7870 Xt.


----------



## theonedub (May 28, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> I see you have mastered the art of FUD. Take all the pot shots you want!
> 
> The paint is only iffy where things attach to it, the rest of the paint is fine. Didn't you get the case after myself? Pretty sure i mentioned these things. I don't use the FP jacks so can't comment there, but i have no issues when using the USBs. My case itself is solid, maybe yours was dropped and is slightly warped causing it to "rattle"? The front panel on the Arctic white isn't completely solid. It has vents. On the side of the bezel. You are over exaggerating the "wobbliness". Mine is under my desk by my feet, have knocked it quite a bit and it just does a lil' dance LoL. Tonnes of reviews & vids to show the case
> 
> For $80 it's hard to beat the Prodigy for an iTX build IMO



The panel is solid enough to where mounting a fan in the front is absolutely pointless. The vents you mention do nothing to let the fan mount bring in air. 

I don't know how you can say your case does a dance when you bump it then claim I must be over exaggerating the stability issue of the case. My 350D and Node 304 don't have any movement whether I am plugging in @ the USB or if I accidentally bump the case. As physically wide as the Prodigy is, it's just poor engineering that resulted it in being a dancing unstable case.

Who cares though, right? If you're happy then what's it matter if I don't like the case? It doesn't. What I mention may not affect you, but other potential owners may find the information useful in making their final decision.


----------

